# Looking for manzanita. Or similar wood.



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm looking for wood. I've looked almost everywhere.

I'm gonna book a flight to California and get my own manzanita soon LOL.

This is the look I'm going for.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Grab whatever you can from Big Als and anywhere else, because Canada just put a ban on bringing driftwood of any kind into the country! We found out yesterday at the Hamilton Auction, that BAS and a few other LFS are stockpiling because its coming to an end.

If you see a piece you like somewhere, grab it....you might not get any in the future, unless you find it on a Canadian beach somewhere.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

You're kidding right? So.... I won't get my $100 of manzanita I ordered from the U.S? 

That's great.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I looked on the Canadian food inspection website and couldn't find anything relating to driftwood. 

I did see that trees, shrubs etc have to be fumigated. But it says processed wood can be shipped as is. So maybe cut down pieces of manzanita can be seen as "processed". Otherwise the wood has to be treated with ethyl bromide which is not something I'll put in my tank. 

If I do ill soak it for a year before adding it. It has to be shipped with a ethyl bromide certificate so.........


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Upon further research and looking at what's allowed. I found this.

It says wood free of bark and has to appear insect free.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Check with Jerry Draper of The Tropical Fish room in Brantford, he'd know for sure. 

We heard it at the auction so maybe Scot or someone else that was there can update you on it. I just know the auctioneer said NO more driftwood coming in and that the bigger LFS are stockpiling it.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well good news is my manzanita is almost here. Should be here Monday. 

So excited!!!!!


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

They forgot to send me All the pieces. I emailed them. 1 day later she wants to know which one. 

I emailed back which one. 2 days later still no reply.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What company did you order from?


----------



## 1nvad3r (Jan 12, 2010)

I bought mine at Menagerie Pet Shop cabbage town. not sure if they still carry them. GL


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Menagerie still carry's it. Was there today


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I bought it from manzanita-wood.com

Decent website. Great selection. However, communication with them is painful and slow


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Resolution was to refund the piece of wood. 

I'm kinda disappointed because I wanted the four pieces for a reason. Oh well, lessoned learned. Last time I buy from them


----------

